# Living with Type 2 Diabetes Day - Southampton 12 November 2014



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2014)

Run by Diabetes UK, free:

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/living-with-diabetes-day-southampton-registration-11645037621


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm going


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 12, 2014)

Good for you Mrs Mad these are good & you will learn something that you didn't know & meet some others in the same boat


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it. I'm going by myself and i won't be meeting up with Northerner as it's a type 2 event. So this will put me to the test for sure  My anxiety will be a nightmare but i will do it 

Plus, i have always wanted to see inside the Grand Harbour Hotel, it's one of those fancy ones apparently. So this way i get to peek


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry I can't join you for this. You never know Mrs Mad, you might bump into some of the people you met at the DRWF day  I think once you are there, you'll be fine  I'd quite like a peek in there as well (although I'd probably go into the wrong hotel again! )


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello Mrs Mad Ronin I really wish I lived nearer to Southampton as I'd love to join you Would love to meet up and chat and meet other type 2's I'm keeping a lookout for such a meeting nearer home Good for you going to it on your own Look forward to hearing how it all goes


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Hello Mrs Mad Ronin I really wish I lived nearer to Southampton as I'd love to join you Would love to meet up and chat and meet other type 2's I'm keeping a lookout for such a meeting nearer home Good for you going to it on your own Look forward to hearing how it all goes



This page has a list of all the planned Living with Diabetes Days:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Living-with-diabetes-days/


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for listings May look into Colchester -)


----------

